# Quick question , please answer and help..thanks



## EmeraldEyez (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok...we had an issue with internet not working well. I couldn't get on with my laptop at all, so I pulled his up to see if it was something wrong with my connection on mine. I haven't been on his computer in over 8 weeks. I clicked on his history out curiosity. The history for 1 week, 2 week, 3 week, 4 week, and 5 weeks ago, and Mondays (yesterday) had all been completely deleted, but the 6 week, 7 week, and 8 week histories were still there. I asked him what happened, (he knows I check it perodically like every once in a great while) usually no big deal. Now, he looks at me and shrugs his shoulders and says, hmmm I don't know what happened, it wasn't me. That's it? Is there anyway, it can get deleted without him going in and clearing it? I mean even the week folders were there, but there was nothing in them. He gets on the internet every night. Please, help me.....and is there anyway I can recover it? I don't wan't to be a fool again and put myself at risk for disease.....


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Easiest way forward is to load a keylogger , as for recovering select history I suspect t there is little you can do. His actions are a red flag , no one selectively deletes history without reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, but it didn't just disappear without him (or someone) taking specific action. He deleted it. More important than it disappearing is the fact that he simply shrugged it off, not recognizing the impact it would have to your emotions and his obligation to explain it at the very least. Like Eli said, red flag. 

Let's say some 1 in a gazillion thing happened and it was deleted without his knowledge or action... he should have been aghast, recognizing "OMG she is gonna think I did something wrong! I have to help her get to the bottom of this!"...instead he shrugged it off, as a liar will do, turn it around and try to make you think somehow _you _are crazy


----------



## EmeraldEyez (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for responding, I'm sitting here physically sick, and crying...can't stand the thought that it all could be happening all over again, and at this point, even if it's "just on the computer"...I can't take anymore. I'm taking it in to a computer tech place to have them recover it, if I find anything...He'll come home to a suitcase packed and divorce papers pending...I'm so done....trying to be "good enough"...in all ways so it wouldn't happen again, knowing in the end, all it would take is opportunity and he would...God this hurts so much!!!!


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

I am so, so sorry. We've been there and understand. Breathe. And breathe some more... and remember to eat, even a tiny bit if you can handle it.

You are doing the right thing by verifying what you can...but recognize it highly likely the deleted history can't be recovered. 

Log yourself into a site and verify this new History event shows up...

Sorry I don't know your story... but it sounds like you've got a gut reaction to what you will do if your suspicions are confirmed based on some prior actions on his part? If so, start formulating a plan for what you will do in the immediate term once the 'confrontation' occurs. It appears highly likely you will need it. Good luck - the good people here can help a lot to keeo your head straight. (((((hugz)))))


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I read your other posts, and I can see why you feel this way. FIVE whole years from DDay and you've never healed! He has never ever shown any remorse and swept it under the rug. And basically, you allowed him to. Then when you bring it up, incredibly, he threatens to end the marriage with you.

Other than that, you haven't really posted much about your situation.


----------



## SIP (Jul 27, 2011)

EmeraldEyez said:


> Thank you for responding, I'm sitting here physically sick, and crying...can't stand the thought that it all could be happening all over again, and at this point, even if it's "just on the computer"...I can't take anymore. I'm taking it in to a computer tech place to have them recover it, if I find anything...He'll come home to a suitcase packed and divorce papers pending...I'm so done....trying to be "good enough"...in all ways so it wouldn't happen again, knowing in the end, all it would take is opportunity and he would...God this hurts so much!!!!


Sounds like just select history was deleted so most likely cookies was not cleared. Save yourself some money and pull up your cookies folder. It will tell you websites visited, email accts logged into, etc. Just go to search in computer start menu and type in cookies which should bring up folder. Everyone is correct in saying that your history on computer can only be deleted if you delete it. Especially when it is just certain days and not all of the history. If someone is deleting history, its because they have something to hide, no other reason to. Good luck and I sincerely hope things work out so you don't have to experience that pain if being deceived again. Hugs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

2xloser said:


> Let's say some 1 in a gazillion thing happened and it was deleted without his knowledge or action... he should have been aghast, recognizing "OMG she is gonna think I did something wrong! I have to help her get to the bottom of this!"...instead he shrugged it off, as a liar will do, turn it around and try to make you think somehow _you _are crazy


This!! As a wayward I would recognize that it made me look guilty and that it was my job to get you comfortable with the fact that it was nothing - unless of course it was something and then I'd do what your H did. Once you've cheated your guilty until proven innocent when something suspicious like that pops up.


----------



## jae1225 (May 9, 2011)

SIP said:


> Sounds like just select history was deleted so most likely cookies was not cleared. Save yourself some money and pull up your cookies folder. It will tell you websites visited, email accts logged into, etc. Just go to search in computer start menu and type in cookies which should bring up folder. Everyone is correct in saying that your history on computer can only be deleted if you delete it. Especially when it is just certain days and not all of the history. If someone is deleting history, its because they have something to hide, no other reason to. Good luck and I sincerely hope things work out so you don't have to experience that pain if being deceived again. Hugs!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband also deletes all his history after he learned that I had been checking it and found all these porno sites, so now he just deletes everything. I would love to check on him and see what he is upto when he comes over. He doesn't live here anymore I asked him to leave since he didn't want to tell me what he is doing.
I tried what you said and I did see my history, how would I check on internet explorer that's what he uses.
thanks


----------



## SIP (Jul 27, 2011)

jae1225 said:


> My husband also deletes all his history after he learned that I had been checking it and found all these porno sites, so now he just deletes everything. I would love to check on him and see what he is upto when he comes over. He doesn't live here anymore I asked him to leave since he didn't want to tell me what he is doing.
> I tried what you said and I did see my history, how would I check on internet explorer that's what he uses.
> thanks


Internet Explorer tracks cookies too unless he has disabled them ( which you can check by going to tools( upper right hand corner of browser ) then Internet options ). When you pulled up your cookies was it only one folder? Sometimes when you use more than one browser your computer will store multiple folders. If only one folder and you pulled it up it should contain the cookies for computer no matter what browser, unless again he is disabling cookies while using it or clearing it. He also could be using private search.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmeraldEyez (Jun 17, 2011)

Tried to recover his computer, not much luck there. As for the "cookies" ...everytime I tried to open the file, it popped up a yellow warning sign and said "This Action is Not Allowed". There is only one account on the computer, there is no password to lock me out. Why won't it let me open the cookies? Any ideas? He does have a friend that works with him who is a computer "genius", at least when it comes to rebuilding them, I don't know how he his with programming. I found an "e-card" link that I did recover and it wasn't exactly much, but it was more than I should be finding on his computer. He blew up at me yesterday, created a fight, where there wasn't one, and turned his anger on me. Then he acted like what was going on with his computer, didn't even happen, he ignored it, he ignored me, and "pretended"...all just la de da. Any suggestions? Someone mentioned a keylogger, I've sent people sent others to "review pages" and such...I really need to know of one that works for someone. Thanks again...


----------



## SIP (Jul 27, 2011)

EmeraldEyez said:


> Tried to recover his computer, not much luck there. As for the "cookies" ...everytime I tried to open the file, it popped up a yellow warning sign and said "This Action is Not Allowed". There is only one account on the computer, there is no password to lock me out. Why won't it let me open the cookies? Any ideas? He does have a friend that works with him who is a computer "genius", at least when it comes to rebuilding them, I don't know how he his with programming. I found an "e-card" link that I did recover and it wasn't exactly much, but it was more than I should be finding on his computer. He blew up at me yesterday, created a fight, where there wasn't one, and turned his anger on me. Then he acted like what was going on with his computer, didn't even happen, he ignored it, he ignored me, and "pretended"...all just la de da. Any suggestions? Someone mentioned a keylogger, I've sent people sent others to "review pages" and such...I really need to know of one that works for someone. Thanks again...


http://www.pcworld.com/article/150960/why_cant_i_open_vistas_cookies_folder.html - this article should help you  I too would like to know of a key logger that is reliable and cannot be easily found on computer. Heard some programs can be detected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmeraldEyez (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for the link SIP...


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Keylogger Programs - Marriage Builders® Forums


----------



## EmeraldEyez (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you very much!!


----------

